

Ask HN: What's with the Spam recipes in Gmail´s spam folder? - eraad

Does anyone know the story behind the "spam" recipes in the Gmail Spam folder?
======
tokenadult
I take it you are referring to the Google-style plain text ads for Spam (the
meat product) recipes that appear if you look into your Gmail spam folder.

I think Hormel

<http://www.hormel.com/>

simply has a sense of humor about Spam.

<http://www.spam.com/games/Museum/default.aspx>

I presume Hormel and Google have some kind of business arrangement (maybe just
a conventional online advertisement contract) by which the ads appear on
Gmail. I think it's amusing.

~~~
eraad
I first thought it was an automatic contextual ad but yesterday, after years
of using Gmail, figured out that they were intentionally there, since the text
links don`t seem to have a click-through URL typically used to track Google`s
ads.

------
frossie
Okay you need to be a bit more specific - since I, for one, do not have spam
recipes in my Gmail spam folder (the spam musubi recipe definitely doesn't
count as, err, spam).

